# Jalapeno popper favorites?



## wanna be (Feb 10, 2010)

I have been makeing these for years mostly for hollidays and BBQ's and no matter what I try everybody seems to like my old favorite of cheddar cheese in a fresh roasted pepper and a bread crumb crust.The internet is full of ideas and so am I and I have yet to find something better.A great popper cant be this simple.What am I missing?


----------



## mexican mama (Feb 10, 2010)

Here is my recipe for these delish poppers..i think people sometimes expect you to make the same thing over and over again,,me i try to make different dips for it so that u can ease in people to a different taste or flavor.
Ingredients
 24 fresh jalapeño peppers, medium size



 1 pack PHILADELPHIA Cream Cheese, softened 


 1 pack KRAFT Shredded Cheddar Cheese 


 8 slices  Bacon, cooked, crumbled 


 1/4 cup flour 


 2   eggs, beaten 


 40 pieces Crackers, finely crushed 


 2 cups  oil

Direction

*Make a slit lengthwise to the peppers 
*Take out seeds and veins * In a bowl, mix together Cream Cheese, Cheddar Cheese and bacon 

* Stuff the peppers with the cheese and bacon mixture, make it nice and tight 

*Coat the stuffed peppers by rolling it in flour 

*Beat eggs in a separate bowl and dip the peppers 

*Roll peppers in crushed crumbs 

* Refrigerate peppers for 15 minutes
 * In a pan heat oil until it reaches 375ºF 

*Deep fry peppers until slightly golden brown 



*Creamy Dip
*
Ingredients:
3 cups ranch dressing
1/4 cup roasted green chilies
1/4 cup sliced jalapeños, fresh
3 tablespoons fresh cilantro leaves
1/2 tomato, diced 

 Direction
* In a food processor or blender mix together roasted green chilies, jalapeños, cilantro, tomatoes and ranch dressing and set it to pulse 
*Pulse mixture until it has that creamy and silky texture.
*Refrigerate dip before serving

Serve the jalapeño poppers in a big platter with a bowl of dip in the center.


----------



## Saphellae (Feb 10, 2010)

I just halve nice jalapeno's, scrape out the seeds, put a cream cheese mixture in (herb and garlic, regular, whatever..) and wrap it in bacon.  They are great on the BBQ!!


----------



## letscook (Feb 11, 2010)

If you want a something different here is a popper dip
*Jalapeno Popper Dip*

*Ingredients*
2 (8 ounce) packages cream cheese, softened
1 cup mayonnaise
1 (4 ounce) can chopped green chilies, drained
4 ounces canned diced jalapeno peppers, drained
1/2 cup shredded Mexican style cheese
1/2 cup shredded mozzarella cheese
1 cup Panko bread crumbs
1/2 cup freshly grated parmesan cheese
*Method*
1. Preheat oven to 350 degrees and spray an oven safe serving dish with non-stick cooking spray.
2. Using an electric mixer, blend the cream cheese and mayonnaise until smooth.
3. Stir in green chilies, jalapeno peppers, and Mexican and mozzarella cheeses. Spoon this mixture into the prepared baking dish.
4. Mix together the Panko and parmesan cheese and sprinkle it over the cream cheese mixture.
5. Spray the Panko and parmesan with a quick spray of non-stick cooking spray.
6. Bake for 25-30 minutes or until the mixture is hot and the topping is lightly browned.
*Notes*: If you are in a hurry, skip the Panko/Parmesan topping and simply microwave the cream cheese mixture until hot and bubbly.
Serve this dip with, French bread, fresh vegetables, tortilla chips, crackers…pretty much anything that pairs well with cheese!


----------



## jabbur (Feb 11, 2010)

Has anyone tried these with a sweeter version like banana peppers?  DH doesn't care much for the heat of jalapenos so I don't get these.


----------



## letscook (Feb 11, 2010)

yes they were sorta bland - but i like the heat - i did use a hot pepper jack cheese in them and they came out ok--  but if Dh doesn't like the heat he might them with the bananna peppers.


----------



## wanna be (Feb 11, 2010)

*Great ideas!*

Some new things I have'nt seen mostly on the sauce side ,but also the ingrediants.Rember I said that I was full of ideas?Well here is one of those disgusting experiments.chorizo,cream and cheddar cheese,pimento,chive and garlic mixture.I didd'nt deep fry these I baked them and they were gross.I will try some of your recipes they sound really good.Thanks for the time and ideas.


----------



## letscook (Feb 12, 2010)

I like a sweet and sour sauce with mine.  I have made my own but I usually  buy the Lachoy brand - the red one.


----------



## kleenex (Feb 12, 2010)

Sure Jalapeno's are classic for this item, BUTTTTTTTT.....

if you want to spice things up a few notches make them out of Habaneros or if you are really lucky out of some Ghost Chili peppers.


----------

